# Book on Food Preservation



## Bear22 (Dec 8, 2021)

Morning Peeps,

FNG to the group here and first post. Wanting to find a good book/manual on long term DIY food preservation & storage (prefer hardcopy edition to an ebook).

Any recommendations?

Cheers,
G


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

_Food Storage 101 Where Do I Begin?_ and _Emergency Food Storage & Survival Handbook_, both by Peggy Layton.


----------



## Bear22 (Dec 8, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> _Food Storage 101 Where Do I Begin?_ and _Emergency Food Storage & Survival Handbook_, both by Peggy Layton.


I'll check it out and thank you!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The preppers ultimate food storage guide.

A friend of mine has this book and loves it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I finally start canning soup at home. Wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, plus I can use jars, I would normally recycle.


----------

